# Dave KG & Zaino Part 2 (Volvo S60) - Z2, Z5, Z6, Z8, Z12, Z16



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Following on from Part 1 where rain stopped play a bit, this past week has seen a chance to get a few more Zaino layers on and realise the full potential of the products on the black sapphire Volvo...

First of all, a chance to try out the Zaino Clear View Glass Polish (Z12)... by hand for just now as the glass on the Volvo doesn't really need any aggressive cleaning... The glass before:










Looking through it...










Z12 was applied with a Meguiars foam applicator pad, worked in in straight lines for about seven or eight passes at which point the residue near vanished (only small amounts used), it was then buffed off with a microfibre towel and a little spritz of Z6 brought a little gloss onto the glass too... The results:



















Looking through...



















Another effective product from Zaino that certainly did remove a light film from the glass and brought a little gloss to the reflections - but it is glass, so will reflect well anyway... Trouble here is Autoglym Glass Polish I find to be pretty much as effective, yet cheaper to buy so while Z12 is good on this car's glass its extra ££ wasn't really warranted. Will try it on less clean, more grimy glass and see if it comes alive and offers more there.

Diane helped out today too... she washed and dried the wheels...



















And then applied Zaino Clear Seal to protect them - simply wipe on and leave and it did give a little gloss to the silver alloys too... the wheels on this car are in need of more attention with some tar spots needing sorted and some damage inflicted by a tyre fitter , or I may just get 18" BBS wheels for it ... A spritz with Z8 to finish the wheels off added a little sparkle and zing. 










Tyres dressed with two layers of Zaino Perfect Tyre Gloss (Z16):










Back to the paint which is where Zaino really seems to shine... During the week, the car was washed with Zaino Z7 and received Z8 wipe down. Today, washed with Z7, then dried using a Z6 spritz and a waffleweave towel, and then three layers of Z2 (ZFX'd) was applied this afternoon. Each layer was wiped down with Z6, and then at the end the car was topped off with a layer of Z8. This is the car now fully prepared with Zaino outside for me...




























Now, to make the most of the nice weather, I took the car off on a little tour of Dundee to get some decent pictures of it, so...

*Dundee Riverside*














































*Magdelene Green*























































*Tap o' the Law*




































































































*The Law*




























and back home...



















Interior next up with Z9 and Z10... 

Thoughts thus far:

Looks wise, on this metallic black, the Zaino LSP system has offered more to a well prepped machine finish than any LSP I have used to date - it offers a glassy nuance to the finish, combining wettness and gloss with sheer depth of reflection and there is no masking of the flake which is allowed to ping through nicely. It really is, IMHO, a superb LSP and for me, it is the ultimate LSP, and I'm yet to see a product that can touch it for the nuance it adds...

Its not a wonder product though! If the paint isn't perfect, then Zaino will act to punish it as it seems to make swirls more obvious than waxes which more seem to mask them or at least dull them - I've trialled this on a test panel and will see if I can get photographs to show what I mean... Z-AIO is a very good prep at minimising swirls so if you have them, I would highly recommend using this before the Z sealents otherwise there is the potential for disappointment.

Another downside... ease of use. Now, its not a difficult product to use but it does get to its best with layers and it is finnicky to curing in the cold and damp so this is something that must be considered especially in the UK. You need to layer it IMHO to get the best it has to offer... this puts a time length over waxes, and waxes also care little about ambient temperatures in comparison to Zaino. Zaino is ideal if you have a garage (warm), or work in a unit... or if you are an enthusiast who can build layers up over a long period of time... Up against the clock though and working outside, waxes have their advantages in terms of curing and ease and speed of use. A point IMHO that is worth considering.

Looks wise though, on my paint and IMHO, nothing thus far can touch Zaino. What it has delivered has made me sit up and take notice more so than any wax has... Depth, gloss, wettness - its all there. Warmth of a carnauba: missing? Well, its not a carnauba wax look, but I wouldn't describe that Zaino as cold and clinical as it offers much more than any LSP to a well prepped finish.

Still to complete the interior, and will post up results of that in a third part along with my full thoughts on the Zaino range after this full detail... Have to say I am mighty impressed thus far, impressed enough to fit the decal to my car:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Looking good, Dave ! :thumb:

I'm liking the look of the Z16 

...purely because I'm always on the lookout for a decent tyre dressing.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work dave, and i am glad you tested the glass polish as i have been wondering if it was any better than AG glass polish which i think is a fantastic product!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great write up Dave. Some lovely signature Zaino shots. I've yet to try the Z on my wheels. Two days off coming up to do the works. Liking the interior of your car by the way looks really classy.

I'm sooooo wanting that sticker!!!!!!!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Dave.:argie: The paint looks like a dark pool of ink, it looks as though it is still in its liquid form. 

Wish mine looked like that.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks superb Dave :thumb:.......shame about the rubbish tyres eh........buy real ones next time :lol:

Bryan


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Totally stunning, I wish my car looked like that too, top quality work


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

So you like it then? 

Great work Dave, it looks stunning.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Zaino rocks, and this Volvo shows how good Zaino is, well done Dave


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome Dave, glad to see you are as enthusiastic about the finish as I am, I still maintain that it is perhaps the only LSP that I can immediately appreciate an enhancement in the finish, I find waxes take me at least a day to appreciate.

The Z-CS on wheels is a real winner.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Nice one Dave, that looks spot on!!:thumb: 

I've not tried any Zaino products yet but I can see my self doing so soon!!lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave - thats called kerb crawling where I live :lol:

good to see it working so well, and will read it in depth again for more insights...:thumb:


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

look for forward to seeing it in the flesh at the next midlands meet:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Dave that is truly amazing. 
You are right about it showing up the swirls. I have a few layers on my unprepped paintwork and I think it will look a whole lot better when it is polished as yours goes to show.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

amazing Dave truly amazing :thumb:

i have Z-6 & 8 and i loving it i cant get enough


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Daffy said:


> Dave that is truly amazing.
> You are right about it showing up the swirls. I have a few layers on my unprepped paintwork and I think it will look a whole lot better when it is polished as yours goes to show.


It's not all negative, it showing the swirls.

When I used Einszett Glanz Wax, seeing how prominent the swirls were at No Rice under those bright lights at Fleet, prompted me to get the car polished. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

No matter how many times I read threads like this I still can't get my head round all those different Zs. And...there seems to be no specific order in which to apply them. It's just me being my usual thick self I suppose but surely they could distinguish between products a bit better. 
If you were to purchase just a couple of Z products what would be your choice?


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

z-aio
z2 pro
zfx
z6
z8


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Markus said:


> z-aio
> z2 pro
> zfx
> z6
> z8


Could you give me a couple of quid Markus 
Just teasing.
So, what are Z6 and Z8 again???


----------



## Billabong (Apr 2, 2008)

Zaino products/system explained:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30674

The Volvo looks truly stunning, Dave and your write ups always make interesting reading


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice write up and pics Dave the car looking fantastic in the sun


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Could you give me a couple of quid Markus
> Just teasing.
> So, what are Z6 and Z8 again???


Sorry mate, just about to buy it myself 

Z6 is a quick detailer which adds a lil gloss and Z8 is like a spray sealant that will add a nice nuance to your car. I hear lots of great things about it.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Outstanding work, Dave!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks great.

Fuji camera by any chance?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work Dave :thumb: Your Volvo puts the Lexus opposite to shame!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice job there dave! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Whats your thoughts on the Z16 compaired to say CG New Look Trim?

One of the best pics has to be your car with a Lexus (?) in background, shows the difference so much better.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers guys, I'm loving the finish in the flesh right now ... Picked up a little dust parked in a sandy car park at the motorshow today, not a lot and not as much as I was expecting, but I'm still gonna wash it so its perfect again! :lol:



matt1263 said:


> Whats your thoughts on the Z16 compaired to say CG New Look Trim?
> 
> One of the best pics has to be your car with a Lexus (?) in background, shows the difference so much better.


Yup, neighbour's new Lexus.

I've not used CG New Look on tyres so cannot comment directly, but compared to Meguiars Endurance the Z16 is superb... not a blingy shine, more a subtle black and while being very runny in consistency can catch you out on first use, I find it makes it easier to lightly spread on the tyre than thick gels which tend to gloup.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Fuji camera by any chance?


Yup, S5700


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Cheers Dave, will invest in some Z16.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice finish there Dave complemented but some nice pics :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Another excellent informative post Dave, keep up the good work.:thumb:
The Volvo looks stunning, I am absolutely loving the way the Zaino is making the flakes stand out.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what you going to do with all your wax collection? surely zaino makes it all useless now?


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> what you going to do with all your wax collection? surely zaino makes it all useless now?


You just want to buy it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> what you going to do with all your wax collection? surely zaino makes it all useless now?


I *never* throw anything away - it just sits further back in the cupboard! :lol::lol:

I'll still use waxes whenever there's call to do so, and I'll still be trialling various waxes as its just the way I am - I like trying lots of different products. But, if I had to choose just one LSP system to use, then on looks I'd be getting the Zaino...


----------



## old gooner (Apr 3, 2008)

A good looking volvo - Ah nearly choked on mah peh


----------

